# Jacobfreibergi Female?



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Bought a Male Eureka red, and found this what looks to be a female just yesterday. Still at my LFS, just wanted confirmation before buying her?


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry, pic of female


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Females generally have no color. Buy from a source that will sell you the fish with a scientific name: Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Eureka. Remember you want 4 females not 1.

I would not buy the fish.


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks, only problem is we do not have speciality Cichlid breeders in my city. Kinda get whatever LFS orders. Am I right that the male is indeed a Eureka Red?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Neither are an "Eureka", which has Jacobfreibergi lineage. Both are hybrids, unnatural fish, though both could be called "Red Peacocks" in a broad sense.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Neither are an "Eureka", which has Jacobfreibergi lineage. Both are hybrids, unnatural fish, though both could be called "Red Peacocks" in a broad sense.


This is correct.


----------

